# Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2011)

*Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich


----------



## Rakyr (4. Oktober 2011)

*Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Mit dem Teil könnte ich wirkich warm werden... passiv versteht sich. 9x140mm wären für meine Verhältnisse absoluter Overkill.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Oktober 2011)

Haben will Sabber ^^

Bin gespannt wie er sich gegen den Mora im passiv betrieb schlägt.


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*



Rakyr schrieb:


> Mit dem Teil könnte ich wirkich warm werden...  passiv versteht sich. 9x140mm wären für meine Verhältnisse absoluter  Overkill.


 Ein passiver Mora 420 kostet 43€ weniger...



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Haben will Sabber ^^
> 
> Bin gespannt wie er sich gegen den Mora im passiv betrieb schlägt.


 ...und leistet höchst wahrscheinlich mehr.

Immerhin ist der Name kreativ. 
Alles in allem aber viel zu teuer, ein Nova muss deutlich günstiger als ein Mora (3) sein, damit er sich rentiert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich genauso wenn er nicht günstiger ist wird jeder eher zum Mora greifen


----------



## hotfirefox (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Schönes Teil aber zu teuer.
Fast 100% Aufschlag zum 1080 sind einfach zu viel!


----------



## Kerkilabro (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Wo betoniert ihr eigentlich solche teile hin . Find ich heftig. Wie ist eigentlich der Stromverbrauch bei einer vollständigen Wasserkühlung? Ist der höher als bei Luftkühlung? Ich selber verwende 2 30cm und 1 20cm lüfter, mehr nicht. Kühlt sehr gut auch bei hohen Auslastungen sehr leise und kühl.
Aber wenn ich so ein Radiator sehe muss sich die Pumpe wahrscheinlich richtig anstrengen um den Fluss aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Die pumpen brauchen nett viel ich glaub eheim1046 braucht max.5 Watt.
Ansonsten brauchen die Lüfter bissl was wie bei Luftkühlung  aber das ist nicht die welt.
Dafür sind aber die Temperaturen viel besser mit Haufen Reserve und leiser ist auch noch.
Ansonsten wird so ein radi extra hingestellt oder an die Gehäuseseite geschraubt


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Stromverbrauch bei einer vollständigen Wasserkühlung? Ist der höher als bei Luftkühlung? Ich selber verwende 2 30cm und 1 20cm lüfter, mehr nicht.


 Im besten Fall und ohne Lüfter ~ 5W (wie Soldat0815 geschrieben hat), zum Vergleich, das ist so viel wie ein einzelner Enermax Apollish Vegas 120mm Lüfter und viel weniger als deine übergroßen Lüfter brauchen. Je nach verbauter Hardware können die 5W schnell durch gesenkte Temperaturen wieder rein geholt werden, eine Wakü kann somit weniger Strom verbrauchen als ein passives Lukü System. 
(Das alles stellt so ziemlich das Minimum für einen großen Kreislauf dar, nach oben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, wenn man will kann man auch locker 100W durch eine Pumpe verbrennen.)


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Oder sogar eine extra Netzteil nuzr für die Pumpen wenn man 1000L/h durchfluss schaffen will


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Jop, mitunter darauf hab ich angespielt. 

Ein Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio zieht sogar 8,4W...


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Voll auf gedreht würde meine Wakü inc Gehäuselüfter & AE5 knapp 17-19W brauchen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Falls Ich jemals ne Wasserkühlung in meinen PC einbaue, wäre das Teil meine erste Wahl.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wo betoniert ihr eigentlich solche teile hin . Find ich heftig. Wie ist eigentlich der Stromverbrauch bei einer vollständigen Wasserkühlung? Ist der höher als bei Luftkühlung? Ich selber verwende 2 30cm und 1 20cm lüfter, mehr nicht. Kühlt sehr gut auch bei hohen Auslastungen sehr leise und kühl.
> Aber wenn ich so ein Radiator sehe muss sich die Pumpe wahrscheinlich richtig anstrengen um den Fluss aufrecht zu erhalten.



Naja, um die 20watt ... aber man braucht kein Fernsehlicht mehr(es Weinachtet schon)


----------



## ziko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Oder sogar eine extra Netzteil nuzr für die Pumpen wenn man 1000L/h durchfluss schaffen will


 

Kein Witz, gabs schon.

Frage mich ernsthaft wozu man solche "Monster" braucht??

Die neuen CPUs haben immer weniger Verlustleistung, einzig die Graks verbraten iM die meissten Watts, erzeugen Abwärme.

Viel, viel lieber wäre mir ein ordentlicher Lüfter, der sich über ein Stecksystem mit seinem Nachbar verbinden lassen kann, ohne die dicken Kabelstränge die beim Verbinden der 9 Lüfter entstehen.
So ne Art Kontaktleiste an den Seiten, so dass mann nur einen verkabeln muss und der Rest über diesen einen mit Saft versorgt wird.

Das wäre für mich eine Innovation!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Tendenziell steigt die TPDs der CPUs auch langsam.
Man darf nicht vergessen das die ersten Core i7 130W TPD hatten das war ein neuer Rekord gewesen und die aktuellen haben 95Watt was vor den ersten Quads auch nicht gab.
Klar dafür ist die Leistung trotzdem um ein vielfaches mehr gestiegen.

Aber das mit den Lüftern stimmt das wäre echt geil 
An die PCGH Redaktion lasst mal eure Kontakte spielen und macht einen Hersteller darauf aufmerksam oder bringt ein PCGH-Lüfter mit dem System raus


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

So ein System gabs schon bei den Triebwerken und bei Arctic Cooling.


----------



## ziko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Beim betrachten des Bildes mit den vielen Lüftern am Radi ist mir, schmerzlich, mein Kampf mit den ganzen Kabeln, Steckern und Y-Kabeln in Erinnerung gekommen


----------



## ziko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*



Uter schrieb:


> So ein System gabs schon bei den Triebwerken und bei Arctic Cooling.




Das ist mir neu!
Bei welchen Arctic Cooling, gibts die noch zu kaufen?


----------



## Uter (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic F12 Pro PWM Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## ziko (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

@Uter
Danke für den Link!

Das Kabel scheint ziemlich kurz zu sein und es hat noch einen Stecker für den nächsten.

Die Triebwerke gibts wohl nicht mehr zu kaufen und wahren eh sauteuer.
Aber das Kabel war genial von der Länge her.


----------



## winpoet88 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*

Schade, wenn der Preis nicht so hoch wäre, könnte ich schwach werden ! Bin mich eh am umschauen wegen einer Wakü !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phobya Xtreme Supernova 1260: Riesiger High-End-Radiator bald erhältlich*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Tendenziell steigt die TPDs der CPUs auch langsam.
> Man darf nicht vergessen das die ersten Core i7 130W TPD hatten das war ein neuer Rekord gewesen und die aktuellen haben 95Watt was vor den ersten Quads auch nicht gab.
> Klar dafür ist die Leistung trotzdem um ein vielfaches mehr gestiegen.


Du bist offenbar noch nicht lange genug dabei . Selbst uralte Singlecore P4-Prozzies wurden schon mit TDPs weit oberhalb der 100W Grenze angegeben. Das schlimme dabei war, dass sie das auch beim realen Verbrauch nahezu erreichten - und zwar durchgehend. Smithfield (und später Presler) Pentium-D Modelle lagen dann schon um 2005 bei 130W TDP - und auch da waren noch keinerlei nennenswerte Stromsparmechanismen für den Idle-Betrieb implementiert. Auch bei AMD gab es schon verbrauchsstärkere Modelle in der Vergangenheit (bis 140W TDP). 130W TDP sind nun wirklich kein Rekordwert. Es gab sogar schon einen Yorkfield Quadcore mit 150W TDP (das war ca. 2008). CPUs mit 135W oder 140W TDP tauchen hingegen schon seit vielen Jahren mit großer Regelmäßigkeit, sowohl bei Intel und AMD in Portfolio der HighEnd-Serien auf. Allerdings entfernen sich die realen Durschnittsverbräuche schon seit langem immer weiter von der TDP, welche ja sowieso nur beim jeweiligen Topmodell einer Serie unter Vollast annähernd erreicht wird. Aber auch die nominelle durchnittliche TDP stagniert seit einiger Zeit. Was noch viel wichtiger ist - der tatsächliche durchschnittliche "Flottenverbrauch" sinkt seit ein paar CPU-Generationen. Diese Tendendenz ist jedenfalls deutlich erkennbar und lobenswert (auch wenn es etwas langsam voran geht). Besondere wenn man die meistverkauften Modelle anschaut ist das sehr augenfällig . Zeiten zu denen übliche Top-CPUs mit einer TDP unter 100W und tatsächlichen Verbräuchen weit unterhalb der TDP lagen, liegen schließlich schon recht lange zurück. Dieser Zustand wird erst jetzt so langsam wieder eingestellt.

Lediglich die GPU-Schmieden kriegen es nicht gebacken und verbraten immer noch zunehmende Unmengen an Energie. Eigentlich ein echtes Armutszeugnis. Wobei da auch da der Scheitelpunkt so langsam erreicht scheint...


----------

